# Zucchini pancakes



## kadesma (Jul 20, 2006)

_have way to many zucchini?  I know, me too   This is one way we fix them andit goes nicely with grilled chicken, pork, or beef._

_6-med. zucchini, shredded_
_3-eggs, beaten_
_4-Tab. flour_
_4-Tab.fresh grated parmesan cheese_
_1-Tea. chopped parsley_
_2-cloves garlic, crushed_
_1/2-tea. salt_
_1/2-tea. pepper_
_evoo to fry patties_

_Mix all ingredients together except the oil. Heat oil in skillet and shape mixture into patties about 3-4 inches in diameter. Cook about 3-min. per side and then put on paper towels to drain, cover with a dish cloth or paper towls to keep warm as you finish up the pancakes._
_My DH loves these and likes to have applesauce with them, the kids like as is or will sometimes eat them with sour cream...me just salt and pepper _

_enjoy,_
_kadesma _


----------



## karadekoolaid (Jul 20, 2006)

I can only say yum, yum, yum, yum, yum!!


----------



## Chef_Jen (Jul 20, 2006)

ohhh these look good I can see these with greek yoghurt


----------



## kadesma (Jul 20, 2006)

cliveb said:
			
		

> I can only say yum, yum, yum, yum, yum!!


Hi Clive,
love your reaction 


kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Jul 20, 2006)

Chef_Jen said:
			
		

> ohhh these look good I can see these with greek yoghurt


_Hi chef_jen,_
_yogurt is a nice idea...thanks _


_kadesma_


----------



## Banana Brain (Jul 20, 2006)

Just as long as they don't taste like zuchinni. I find that I hate zuchinni, but I love zuchinni breads and pastires because of the texture they add.


----------



## Banana Brain (Jul 20, 2006)

Actually, from the sound of it I can tell these pancakes do have a zuchinni flavor, don't they?


----------



## kadesma (Jul 20, 2006)

Banana Brain said:
			
		

> Actually, from the sound of it I can tell these pancakes do have a zuchinni flavor, don't they?


Gee banana, I'm not sure what to say here  zucchini, is kind of bland without onions or garlic, these seem to have sort of an oriental taste to them. But if you really don't care for zucchini, wellllll 

kadesma


----------



## Banana Brain (Jul 20, 2006)

When you say, "bland" I guess you mean mostly flavorless. Or the flavor just doesn't show. See, I love zuchinni muffins and stuff from starbucks but I don't like plain old raw zuchinni. I have to avoid it in half the salads I eat, its a very annoying vegetable. But I could stand a bread product that tasted of onions and garlic and had a crunchy texture from the little green flavorless dots.


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 20, 2006)

kadesma, thanks for sharing your recipe.  I love zucchini and never get tired of eating it, but it is nice to have a different way to fix it.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 20, 2006)

Banana Brain said:
			
		

> When you say, "bland" I guess you mean mostly flavorless. Or the flavor just doesn't show. See, I love zuchinni muffins and stuff from starbucks but I don't like plain old raw zuchinni. I have to avoid it in half the salads I eat, its a very annoying vegetable. But I could stand a bread product that tasted of onions and garlic and had a crunchy texture from the little green flavorless dots.


Yes flavorless, and as for raw zucchini, I don't care for it myself. But fixed like this I love it...And used in breads and muffins or fritatta's they are great, plain uncooked 

kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Jul 20, 2006)

SierraCook said:
			
		

> kadesma, thanks for sharing your recipe. I love zucchini and never get tired of eating it, but it is nice to have a different way to fix it.


_Thanks SC, it's so nice this way..We fix it like this sometimes when we bbq, and I like the pancakes all alone with a salad or sliced tomatoes , cucumbers,red onion and avocado salad..._

_kadesma _


----------

